# NOS Motobike Tanks on ebay.



## Crazy8 (Feb 23, 2014)

This guy probably would have sold them all if he actually used the word "TANK".  $100 shipped is pretty dang cheap.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Bike-Wo...932?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a379d5bac


----------



## Crazy8 (Feb 23, 2014)

Someone just bought 2 of them.  Only 2 left.


----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 23, 2014)

*Tank is appropriate and made to fit the 1935 Shelby Motorbike ... 26-inch balloon tire ...
OR 28-inch X 1.5-inch high-pressure tire ....*

..... patric


====================================================================
====================================================================


----------



## Crazy8 (Feb 24, 2014)

hoofhearted said:


> *Tank is appropriate and made to fit the 1935 Shelby Motorbike ... 26-inch balloon tire ...
> OR 28-inch X 1.5-inch high-pressure tire ....*
> 
> ..... patric
> ...




Yours?  I see Ohio!

Only 1 left.  Glad I could help a few people out.


----------



## Oldnut (Feb 24, 2014)

*Fits this bike*




 fits this 35 shelby motor bike one year only it's a odd size tank,5 years ago at Ann Arbor they were 50 ea in lots of 5 Patric educated me on this bike-----


----------



## bike (Feb 24, 2014)

*funny they are nos*

but he has NO straps and NO screws- I would like to buy some if anyone has them

also interested in anything from a balloon frame, fender +parts--- to a nice original bike


----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 24, 2014)

Crazy8 said:


> Yours?  I see Ohio!
> 
> Only 1 left.  Glad I could help a few people out.




*Crazy8 ... not mine but I bought my fair share ... thanks for the heads-up ........

Am located in SW Ohio ... tanks are in Sandusky, Ohio (near Lake Erie).


Check out tank No. 1000 ..........*

...............  patric









===================================================================================================
===================================================================================================


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 24, 2014)

I bought a tank at MLC a couple of years ago...fits my "32 Shelby as it should.
Chris


----------

